

Undiscovered Warhol works recovered from old Amiga disks - markcrazyhorse
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27141201

======
ANTSANTS
Already posted half a dozen times in the past day:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7638904](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7638904)

~~~
thorin
Well, technically that's a different link, but I didn't see it on the front
page when I got up at UK time today. Thanks for making this forum a more
friendly place.

~~~
timdiggerm
I can't tell if that was sincere or sarcastic.

~~~
ANTSANTS
I'm guessing sarcasm.

No bad feelings intended, thorin.

~~~
corin_
I wrote this comment right after seeing his then got dragged into a meeting
before clicking to send it, so will paste it here now... (in response to his
reply to you)

To be fair, his comment was useful (informs that it's already been discussed
and links to discussion), and while he could've surrounded it with extra-
friendly shopkeeper talk ("I'm sure you weren't aware, so thanks anyway for
the contribution, but...") it really isn't useful - it's not like he
criticized you for not realizing it had been submitted.

(Also it's pretty much standard practice on HN, to say that it's already been
posted and then link to either the best post or to multiple posts)

